# PulseJack JW0A1P01R driver?



## 2and2makes5 (Sep 3, 2007)

I was wondering where I would go to download the PulseJack JW0A1P01R driver? I'm currently trying to connect my 2nd computer to the internet, and I have to install the PulseJack driver. I've looked through the internet for a while, so if anyone could assist me, that'd be awesome!  Thanks!


----------



## AzureDrag0n1 (Jul 31, 2006)

I have the same problem. Where can you find this driver? I can't connect to the internet without it.

I went to the manufacturer website but they do not list a driver for it or at least I could not find one.


----------

